# It's Lovemygirls



## lovemygirls (Feb 26, 2012)

I haven't moved for hours. No sh*t. 

She told her father (60)that I physically abused her. 

It brings tears to my eyes that it has come to this. 

I can;'t anymore.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

lovemygirls said:


> I haven't moved for hours. No sh*t.
> 
> She told her father (60)that I physically abused her.
> 
> ...


(((HUGS))) please take care of you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jayb (Mar 6, 2012)

Yes you can. 

It'll get better.

It HAS to.


That rollercoaster will eventually go up!


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

lovemygirls said:


> I haven't moved for hours. No sh*t.
> 
> She told her father (60)that I physically abused her.
> 
> ...


She's letting you know who she is.

Thank her. Literally.


----------



## alone_not_lonely (Mar 22, 2012)

Sounds like she is saying anything and everything to save face. Start documenting things now that are being said. I hope her father sees through this sh!t for what it is- a last ditch effort to demonise you.

Don't buy into it, lovemygirls. Your reactions to these things are probably being gauged. Don't give her ammo to work with. You are ten times stronger than that. Remember, this isn't a reflection on you- she is showing her true colours only and the truth will come out eventually.

Please hang in there *hugs*


----------



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

Alone is right, start keeping a journal strictly documenting dates, times and conversations. Don't play into her hand, just look at her and nod, then go document everything.


----------

